# Hardwarekonfiguration Codesys



## malte_kue (22 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss mich mit Codesys befassen, habe allerdings 0 Vorkenntnisse
in Codesys.

Deshalb wollte ich mal wissen wie man wohl eine Hardwarekonfiguration erstellt.

Ist das so wie mit Simatic von Siemens und kann die einzelnen Teile auswählen aus einer großen Liste?

Wäre auch froh über eine Anleitung wo ich die Hardware konfigurieren kann

Danke


----------



## Verpolt (22 April 2010)

Hallo,

Die eingesetzte Hardware ist entscheidend. (Wago,Beckhoff,...)
Die Sprache ist, abhängig von der Version, eigentlich bei allen gleich.


----------



## malte_kue (22 April 2010)

Die Hardware ist von Wago

das Software Automation Cockpit
759-916

die Codesys Version ist 2.3


----------



## GLT (22 April 2010)

1. Im Projekt das Zielsystem auswählen
2. Unter Ressourcen-Steuerungskonfiguration findest Du die Hardwarekonfiguration
3. über Unterelemente einhängen die gewünschten Klemmen ranhängen u. benennen

Das alles hättest Du aber ganz rasant bei Durcharbeiten des Einführungsobjektes "Ampel" in der Hilfe erfahren.


----------



## cas (22 April 2010)

seh ich auch so...


----------



## malte_kue (3 Mai 2010)

alles klar,

danke Leute,
die Ampel am Anfang hab ich wohl verdrängt


----------



## Biffi (21 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe derzeit auch ein Problem die Hardware configuration (also die einzelnen Karten) meiner Wago 750-849 ins Projekt einzufügen.
Im mom habe ich eine 753-648 und 750-1504 Karte an der Wago dran. Mit Ethernetsettings und I/O-Check funktioniert alles einwandfrei nur in Codesys 2.3 selbst bekomme
ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.

Ich hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen.


----------



## GLT (21 Juli 2018)

Du willst die Konfig importieren?
Mal versucht die Konfiguration direkt in der CoDeSys zu erstellen?


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juli 2018)

Nur mal so ein Schuß ins Blaue:
Schalt mal den Virenscanner aus.

Bei mir macht Trendmicro (zumindest in der Config unserer IT) Probleme mit ECockpit


----------



## Biffi (22 Juli 2018)

Ja hab versucht zu importieren! Direkt in codesys erstellen geht ja eig nur über aufrufen durch io-check meines Wissens nach aber das  wird einem ja wie auf dem Bild garnich angezeigt
Bzw was bedeutet keine Remote Verbindung zu codesys?


----------



## GLT (22 Juli 2018)

HW kann man in der CoDeSys/Hardwarekonfiguration direkt anlegen - auch ohne io-check.
Für die LON-Klemme brauchst Du halt noch den LON-Konfigurator.

Das Problem hat ich so noch nicht - entweder die Vermutung anderer Forenkollegen, dass da u.U. ein Virenscanner/Securitysuite dir da einen Streich spielt oder evtl. ein Problem mit deiner Codesysinstallation.

Vlt. meldet sich noch unser 3S-Vip, ansonsten mal Wago-Support konsultieren - wäre aber nett, wenn Du uns auf den laufenden halten würdest.


----------

